# Dateiarbeit: In Datei weiterschreiben statt überschreiben



## raffi (16. Dez 2009)

Hallo, ich sitze derzeit an einem Programm was eine CD-Sammlung verwalten soll. Zusätzlich zu dem üblichen Objektfeld soll die Sammlung in einer Datei gespeichert werden. Ich möchte nun wenn ich das Programm z. B. zum zweiten mal starte und neue CDs eingebe diese an die bereits vorhanden in der Textdatei anfügen. Und das soll eben immer so sein. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ständige Auslesen der Datei und Einfügen in das Objektfeld zu vermeiden um die Datensätze zu aktualisieren?

Ich hatte mir das, in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn, in etwa so gedacht. Das funktioniert aber so nicht:

```
public void speichern () {
    	//Methode zum Speichern in einer Textdatei
        String line;
        FileReader fi;
        BufferedReader in;
        
        try 
        {
            PrintStream out = new PrintStream("Liste.txt");
            out.println(cds[anzCDs-1].getID()); 	//erste Zeile zeigt immer die letzte ID (entspricht aktuellem Füllstand)
            fi = new FileReader("Liste.txt");
            in = new BufferedReader(fi);
            line = in.readLine();   //Füllstand lesen
            int anz = Integer.parseInt(line);
            for (int i = 0; i < anz; i++) { //Schleife um die bereits gefüllten zeilen zu überspringen um
                                                  //danach weiter zu schreibem
            	line = in.readLine();
            }
            for (int i = 0; i < anzCDs; i++) {		//Schreiben der Daten
                out.println(cds[i].toString());
            }
            in.close();
        }
        catch (Exception e) {
            System.out.println("Fehler" + e.getMessage());
        }
```

Mit der ersten Zeile klappt das ganz gut, diese soll ja auch bei jedem Speichervorgang aktualisiert werden, aber sonst soll nur in der Datei angefügt werden und nicht überschrieben werden.

MfG


----------



## MQue (16. Dez 2009)

Ich würds mal mit 


```
public FileOutputStream(String name,
                        boolean append)
                 throws FileNotFoundException
```
versuchen und append auf true setzen.


----------



## SlaterB (16. Dez 2009)

auf out-Streams auch nicht das close() vergessen


----------



## raffi (16. Dez 2009)

Hui, das ging ja schnell. 
Also ich werde das mal probieren. Ich habe aber bemerkt das es eigentlich für mein Programm Schwachsinn wäre das so zu machen. Ich will ja mit meinen Objekten im Programm arbeiten und habe dann ja nur diejenigen, welche ich gerade eingegeben habe und nicht die, welche ich gestern eingegeben hatte. Aber da es mich trotzdem interessiert ob das klappt versuch ich das mal...

Jetzt stehe ich aber gerade vor dem nächsten Problem. Ich möchte ja nun, aus meiner obigen Überlegeung heraus, die Daten aus der txt auslesen und in mein Objekt-Feld übertragen. Allerdings bringt er mir ständig einen Fehler (Fehler null) beim Versuch die Daten einzulesen, obwohl etwas in der Datei steht:


```
public int lesen () {
    	//Lesen und Einfuegen der bereits in der Datei erfassten CDs
        FileReader fi;
        BufferedReader in;
        int fStand = 0;
        int id = 0;
    	String line;
        String interpret = null;
        String titel = null;
        String art = null;
        StringTokenizer stok;

        try 
        {
            fi = new FileReader("Liste.txt");
            in = new BufferedReader(fi);
            line = in.readLine();						//Einlesen des Fuellstandes (der letzten ID)
            fStand = Integer.parseInt(line);
            for (int i = 0; i < fStand; i++) {			//Einfuegen der bereits vorhandenen Datensätze in das cd-Feld
            	line = in.readLine();
            	stok = new StringTokenizer(line,"||");
            	while (stok.hasMoreTokens()) {
            		id = Integer.parseInt(stok.nextToken());
            		interpret = stok.nextToken();
            		titel = stok.nextToken();
            		art = stok.nextToken();
            	}
            	cds[i] = new CD(id,interpret,titel,art);
        		anzCDs++;
            }
            in.close();
        }
        catch (Exception e) {
            System.out.println("Fehler "+ e.getMessage());
        }
        return anzCDs;
}
```

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe und ich melde mich nochmal ob das mit dem FileOutputStream klappt.


----------



## MQue (16. Dez 2009)

Also bei mir funktionierts!?


```
package dateitest;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.StringTokenizer;

public class LeseTest {

    private final CD[] cds;
    private int anzCDs;

    public LeseTest() {
        cds = new CD[20];
        }

    public int lesen () throws FileNotFoundException, IOException {
        //Lesen und Einfuegen der bereits in der Datei erfassten CDs
        FileReader fi;
        BufferedReader in;
        int fStand = 0;
        int id = 0;
        String line;
        String interpret = null;
        String titel = null;
        String art = null;
        StringTokenizer stok;
        fi = new FileReader("Liste.txt");
        in = new BufferedReader(fi);
        line = in.readLine();                       //Einlesen des Fuellstandes (der letzten ID)
        System.out.println("Das ist die Line: " + line);
        fStand = Integer.parseInt(line);
        for (int i = 0; i < fStand; i++) {          //Einfuegen der bereits vorhandenen Datensätze in das cd-Feld
            line = in.readLine();
            stok = new StringTokenizer(line,"||");
            while (stok.hasMoreTokens()) {
                id = Integer.parseInt(stok.nextToken());
                interpret = stok.nextToken();
                titel = stok.nextToken();
                art = stok.nextToken();
                }
            cds[i] = new CD(id,interpret,titel,art);
            System.out.println("Das ist die CD: " + cds[i]);
            anzCDs++;
            }
        in.close();
        return anzCDs;
        }

     public static void main(String[] args) throws FileNotFoundException, IOException {
        final LeseTest leseTest = new LeseTest();
        final int anzahl = leseTest.lesen();
         System.out.println("Das ist die Anzahl: " + anzahl);
        }
}


 class CD {

    private int id;
    private String interpreter;
    private String titel;
    private String art;

    public CD(int id, String interpreter, String titel, String art) {
        this.id = id;
        this.interpreter = interpreter;
        this.titel = titel;
        this.art = art;
        }

    @Override
    public String toString() {
        return "[" + id + " " + interpreter + " " + titel + " " + art + "]";
        }
}
/* Datei muss so aussehen
 2
1||Marley1||TestTitel1||testArt1
2||Marley2||TestTitel2||testArt2
*/
```


----------



## raffi (16. Dez 2009)

OK, ich bin mal eben mit dem Debugger durch gegangen. Es lag natürlich daran, das ich als extra Favoritenpunkte verteile, je nachdem wie oft die CD gesucht wird. Das wird natürlich mit in der Datei gespeichert und sieht bei mir demzufolge so aus: *3||rrr||ttt||zzz||1*
Wobei die 1 ganz hinten für den Favoritenpunkt steht. Fehler war also das ich ganz einfach die letzte Ziffer unterschlagen habe beim Einlesen, die Methode ist natürlich so richtig, aber eben nicht für meine Objekte.
Hier nochmal die nun funktionierende Variante:

```
public int lesen () {
    	//Lesen und Einfuegen der bereits in der Datei erfassten CDs
        FileReader fi;
        BufferedReader in;
        int fStand = 0;
        int id = 0;
    	String line;
        String interpret = null;
        String titel = null;
        String art = null;
        int favPunkt = 0;
        StringTokenizer stok;

        try 
        {
            fi = new FileReader("Liste.txt");
            in = new BufferedReader(fi);
            line = in.readLine();						//Einlesen des Fuellstandes (der letzten ID)
            fStand = Integer.parseInt(line);
            for (int i = 0; i < fStand; i++) {			//Einfuegen der bereits vorhandenen Datensaetze in das cd-Feld
            	line = in.readLine();
            	stok = new StringTokenizer(line,"||");
            	while (stok.hasMoreTokens()) {
            		id = Integer.parseInt(stok.nextToken());
            		interpret = stok.nextToken();
            		titel = stok.nextToken();
            		art = stok.nextToken();
            		favPunkt = Integer.parseInt(stok.nextToken());
            		
            	}
            	cds[i] = new CD(id,interpret,titel,art);
            	cds[i].setFav(favPunkt);
        		anzCDs++;
            }
            in.close();
        }
        catch (Exception e) {
            System.out.println("Fehler "+ e.getMessage());
        }
        return anzCDs;
    }
```

Danke, aber das war ein Fehler den kann man natürlich nicht sehen wenn man nicht die ganze Klasse hat.

MfG


----------

